
Foursquare sets revenue plan - taylorbuley
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/business/merchant_dice_df9UYAegjUldVV40Sea92H?CMP=OTC-rss&FEEDNAME=
======
ColinWright
Exact same story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2833821>

No telling which (if either) will get traction - best check there to avoid
splitting any discussion.

========

ADDED IN EDIT: At this point someone has down-modded my comment. Fair enough -
your prerogative. My aim was to ensure that any discussion didn't get split
across two submissions, to try to add value by helping avoid repetition. If
you think trying to avoid such things is of negative value, by all means feel
free to discourage me.

